# Pizzz & Football



## bfelgar (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice day for football yesterday so I decided to try some pizza on the chargriller duo

Got some quarry tile to cook it on








Dough Balls Rising







Props to those pizza guys.  It isn't easy to shape pizza dough.  First one not round at all







Secon one was a little better







The 16 incher







My Girl shaped the last one







Sliced up







And the Money shot







Good times....And the Seahawk even won!


----------



## alelover (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice pizzas. I have the same Duo. I love pizzas on it. What temp and how long? BTW your girl's pizza looked the best. No offense.


----------



## bfelgar (Sep 26, 2011)

I set all the burners on high and waited till the temp read 500, then turned the middle burner to medium.  They only took about 6 minutes each but the big one took a bit longer.  I think cause it was loaded with toppings.

No offense taken on my girls pizza... I had a very hard time shaping those suckers...


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 26, 2011)

Great looking Pizza!!!

Nice close-up on that slice too (Money Shot)!!!!

I zoomed in and had a real treat!!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 27, 2011)

MMMMMMMMM!

Haven't had grilled pizza in a while.

Yours sure makes me want one right now!


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 27, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> MMMMMMMMM!
> 
> Haven't had grilled pizza in a while.
> 
> Yours sure makes me want one right now!


yha me too me too


----------



## masterofmymeat (Sep 27, 2011)

The only thing I love more than pizza is chicken but those look dandy.

I'm going to have to pony up and get a good stone and play around I

guess. Maybe my years at Domino's will pay off.

Tasty looking pizzas to be sure...James


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 27, 2011)

Those pizzas look great!  Good Job!!


----------

